# Confused, is this implantation pain?



## Kathleen1

Hi ladies,

Just wondering whether this is a good sign.....

I had no symptoms after BDing until approx 7/8 DPO when I started to get a sharp stabbing pain in the uterus region, just on the right hand side though. It was quite intense and actually woke me up in bed. 

It was unlike the usual AF pains which are always more dull and dispersed across the whole region. This was a shooting pain, like a thin needle, and lasted about 20 mins on and off. It was definitely localised to one side,

Three days later BBs have started to become a little tender to the touch and I now have more of a duller low level ache in the uterus region.

Is that what implantation pain feels like, one one side? Did anyone have this and then get a BFP?

Any advice appreciated .


----------



## miraclebabi

hi kathleen, I know exactly what your talking about. I'am 9DPO and I experienced implantation bleeding on yesterday and my symptoms were sharp pains in my stomach, dull cramping like af was coming, very bloated, and my body was just achey my lower back was killing me. So Yes, that's what implantation feels like! I will get my BFP on Oct 25th....Keep me posted


----------



## LizziesMama

I think those are all promising signs and very well timed. It is normal to feel no signs until about a week past O, when implantation could likely take place. Sore BB"s would likely begin 24-48 following implantation...so like I said, sounds really promising!!!


----------



## Kathleen1

Thanks Ladies,

I think it sounds promising but I don't want to set myself up for disappointment.

I have had sore BBs before when I wasn't pregnant, but never this very specific sharp pain on one side. Now I just feel like AF could come any day.

@Miraclelbabi, your optimism is refreshing! But how can you be sure it it implantation until you get a BFP? Have you had this before and were pregnant?

K


----------



## miraclebabi

Kathleen1 said:


> Thanks Ladies,
> 
> I think it sounds promising but I don't want to set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I have had sore BBs before when I wasn't pregnant, but never this very specific sharp pain on one side. Now I just feel like AF could come any day.
> 
> @Miraclelbabi, your optimism is refreshing! But how can you be sure it it implantation until you get a BFP? Have you had this before and were pregnant?
> 
> K

Ur sweet!....Im pretty sure it was implantation b'cuz I had cramping all day when it happened and I had NO other reason's to bleed, so I figured it was Implantation...I just know it was. So in 4 days ill let you know that I got me :bfp:


----------



## gabbyskyy

miraclebabi said:


> Kathleen1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,
> 
> I think it sounds promising but I don't want to set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> I have had sore BBs before when I wasn't pregnant, but never this very specific sharp pain on one side. Now I just feel like AF could come any day.
> 
> @Miraclelbabi, your optimism is refreshing! But how can you be sure it it implantation until you get a BFP? Have you had this before and were pregnant?
> 
> K
> 
> Ur sweet!....Im pretty sure it was implantation b'cuz I had cramping all day when it happened and I had NO other reason's to bleed, so I figured it was Implantation...I just know it was. So in 4 days ill let you know that I got me :bfp:Click to expand...

Did you ever get your bfp?


----------



## miraclebabi

Im testing tomorrow....I will let you know sweetz!


----------



## gabbyskyy

:dust:Good luck fx'd for you!!!


----------



## emkaye7

miraclebabi said:


> Im testing tomorrow....I will let you know sweetz!

I'm also testing tomorrow. I've had no implantation bleeding AF was/is supposed to start today. I'm having some pains in my lower tummy almost like when you hold your bladder and become sore but no AF cramps or other sighns of AF I'm also nauseous a bit. I'm currently laying down and am still getting this feeling of dizziness. Could I have gone through implantation?


----------



## gabbyskyy

Yes, it's possible you had implantation I think! I can't wait to see the results for you gals tomorrow! I had a super light af this past cycle, but I am irregular from having the mirena removed in June. I started reading posts about IB and I just outa curiosity like the poas-aholic I am, took a frer this afternoon. The ghost line appeared right away and I can see a line for sure but it's not colored so that goes to show how crappy frers can be with their evaps!!! fx'd ladies!:dust:


----------



## Nikki_d72

FX'd for you girls, I'm really curious about this now, Miraclebabi. Good luck and update us please!

xxx


----------



## gabbyskyy

Nikki_d72 said:


> FX'd for you girls, I'm really curious about this now, Miraclebabi. Good luck and update us please!
> 
> xxx

I'm really curious too! I'm really sorry about your twin angel babies hun.:hugs:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Stalking this thread :coffee:

Good luck, ladies :dust:


----------



## miraclebabi

emkaye7 said:


> miraclebabi said:
> 
> 
> Im testing tomorrow....I will let you know sweetz!
> 
> I'm also testing tomorrow. I've had no implantation bleeding AF was/is supposed to start today. I'm having some pains in my lower tummy almost like when you hold your bladder and become sore but no AF cramps or other sighns of AF I'm also nauseous a bit. I'm currently laying down and am still getting this feeling of dizziness. Could I have gone through implantation?Click to expand...

How many dpo r u? You could be getting ready for IB before I had IB I was cramping like crazy it differs from women to women tho. Some ladies dont get implantation bleeding, my sister didnt. Lol u probably went thru ib without bleeding. Keep me posted hun:dust:


----------



## emkaye7

miraclebabi said:


> emkaye7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miraclebabi said:
> 
> 
> Im testing tomorrow....I will let you know sweetz!
> 
> I'm also testing tomorrow. I've had no implantation bleeding AF was/is supposed to start today. I'm having some pains in my lower tummy almost like when you hold your bladder and become sore but no AF cramps or other sighns of AF I'm also nauseous a bit. I'm currently laying down and am still getting this feeling of dizziness. Could I have gone through implantation?Click to expand...
> 
> How many dpo r u? You could be getting ready for IB before I had IB I was cramping like crazy it differs from women to women tho. Some ladies dont get implantation bleeding, my sister didnt. Lol u probably went thru ib without bleeding. Keep me posted hun:dust:Click to expand...

I'm 11dpo but 13 since conception and I surely hope so!! I will keep you posted hoping for a BFP in the morning! !! :)


----------



## Nikki_d72

gabbyskyy said:


> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you girls, I'm really curious about this now, Miraclebabi. Good luck and update us please!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I'm really curious too! I'm really sorry about your twin angel babies hun.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, gabbyskyy


----------



## miraclebabi

emkaye7 said:


> miraclebabi said:
> 
> 
> I'm also testing tomorrow. I've had no implantation bleeding AF was/is supposed to start today. I'm having some pains in my lower tummy almost like when you hold your bladder and become sore but no AF cramps or other sighns of AF I'm also nauseous a bit. I'm currently laying down and am still getting this feeling of dizziness. Could I have gone through implantation?
> 
> 
> I'm 11dpo but 13 since conception and I surely hope so!! I will keep you posted hoping for a BFP in the morning! !! :)Click to expand...

Ok...I tested today it was a :bfn: I honestly dont believe it but will keep testing all this week. Keep me posted


----------



## emkaye7

miraclebabi said:


> emkaye7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miraclebabi said:
> 
> 
> I'm also testing tomorrow. I've had no implantation bleeding AF was/is supposed to start today. I'm having some pains in my lower tummy almost like when you hold your bladder and become sore but no AF cramps or other sighns of AF I'm also nauseous a bit. I'm currently laying down and am still getting this feeling of dizziness. Could I have gone through implantation?
> 
> 
> I'm 11dpo but 13 since conception and I surely hope so!! I will keep you posted hoping for a BFP in the morning! !! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...I tested today it was a :bfn: I honestly dont believe it but will keep testing all this week. Keep me postedClick to expand...

Tested today and got BFN I'm going to run and get a basal thermometer and start charting g for better chance


----------



## Ash0619

Hey ladies. I had one drop of blood when I wiped yesterday at 6 dpo. I can't stop looking up stuff about IB! :dohh: I have had very very light- barely there at all- cramping. Not like what you ladies had :(


----------



## CuddleBunny

I'm sorry for the bfn's ladies :hugs:

Ash...you can still totally be in as that is exactly how my implantation was when I fell pregnant. I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!


----------



## Ash0619

CuddleBunny said:


> I'm sorry for the bfn's ladies :hugs:
> 
> Ash...you can still totally be in as that is exactly how my implantation was when I fell pregnant. I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!

Thanks, cuddlebunny! I'm obsessing :dohh:


----------



## gabbyskyy

Sorry gals for bfn's! It'll happen!!!:dust::dust:

Ash, that coulda been IB. I know it's sooo hard not to obsess! That's why this site is so awesome to know we're not alone. Even though we all do feed each other's addiction! LOL!!! Oh geeesh.


----------



## Babymama1290

Ok so I'm not really sure when I should be ovulating or not but I know for a fact my period was late. I should have started the 23rd of this month. Well yesterday morning (the 25th) I started to spot. It was light red kinda orangish actully..I had no cramps at all..as the day went on I cramped a little but still didn't start bleeding heavier. Last night I slept with a tampon just to make sure but this morning there was barely anything on it. I have cramped a little more today to and had one clot but the bleeding has. It gotten very heavy still..it's not like my normal period at all..does this sound like implantation?? I'm so confused..:wacko:


----------

